# Fur products



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm just curious, how many of you make stuff/know how to make stuff out of fur? Such as clothing, hats, ect. Seems like a pretty cool skill to have.

Second, is there any good resources for a beginner on working with fur? Even if its just skinning, stretching, and curing?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

There are DVD's out there you can watch on everything from skinning to tanning. Only better resource than that would be tagging along with a trapper and spending some time in the fur shed with them I think. If you have a trappers association a lot of times they can hook you up with someone close who may be willing to help you.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Real good post. I have thought about this myself. I've ALWAYS wanted a fur cap of some sort but I can't see shelling out that kind of $$ to the fur companies and have no idea how to make one.

Let us know what you find!


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm toying with the idea right now. I still have to bag my first predator before I worry about skinning it lol!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Chris. Coyote hat $85 plus $20 to tan if not already.

Not a bad price. I forget the name of the place off the top of my head though.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

There is nothing like your own fur ( one you caught ). My dad was a huge mink trapper and made a mink stole for my mother.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I always thought a pair of skunk mitts would be pretty awsome.


----------

